# Want to add microphone to security camera connected to PC



## justplumducky (Aug 7, 2009)

I have a Dell XPS420 Desktop PC. Below pic shows PCI Card (think that's what it's called) that the cable for cam connects to. Software is Swann PC DVR-4 Net. 

Would like to add a microphone to capture loud music from my neighbor's vehicle directly across the street from me. 

Grateful for any help as how to go about this. Am looking for the cam's manuf. name now... KT&C bullet style cam.


----------



## GrayHair (Apr 9, 2015)

I see no audio connection on the capture card in your picture. From the DVR-4 manual, it appears audio is available only on the USB version and yours is PCI.

Audio files separate from video are generally not accepted as evidence, if that's what you're after. There may also be legal issues with recording what happens on the private property of others. Stupid, but that's the law in some places.

Unfortunately, "My right to ..." has become the hue and cry those unwilling to accept the consequences of their actions. And our society has become so paranoid over violating the rights of one, that it gladly tramples the rights of many.


----------



## justplumducky (Aug 7, 2009)

GrayHair said:


> I see no audio connection on the capture card in your picture. From the DVR-4 manual, it appears audio is available only on the USB version and yours is PCI.
> 
> Audio files separate from video are generally not accepted as evidence, if that's what you're after. There may also be legal issues with recording what happens on the private property of others. Stupid, but that's the law in some places.
> 
> Unfortunately, "My right to ..." has become the hue and cry those unwilling to accept the consequences of their actions. And our society has become so paranoid over violating the rights of one, that it gladly tramples the rights of many.


Local law enforcement was out here on my premises while suggesting a camcorder for (yes, you're right) evidence in court, and in this case, there's no problem with recording loud music violations and having it hold up in court, as long as it's from a vehicle, which it is in this case. Like you said, the loud music coming from their private property is strictly judgement call by the responding officer, but I've already succeeded in issuance of two separate citations with fines for loud music from vehicles which can be heard 25' or more from the source, which can even be parked in their driveway (one of those occasions was...). Took me a long time to learn how to get those two citations issued, and now want to take local PD's advice and get video with sound...have it recorded to my PC even when I'm not home. 

Thx so much for you repsonse, which of course is exactly what I was looking for and more... Will I need to get a different security camera... one with integrated microphone? Well, that was probably a dumb question (you already said separate video and audio files are not accepted. Will check into it online.


----------



## GrayHair (Apr 9, 2015)

Every jurisdiction is different. Check with your local prosecutor if this will not be a civil action.

Even if your camera has a microphone, at some point software has to extract the audio. Looks to me like you need a capture card that can accept audio in some form and process it. All three (mic, capture device and software) have to have audio capability, be able to accept it from 'upstream' and be able to pass it 'downstream'.

The USB version shown *here* has two audio inputs for mics. There may be cameras that can "stuff" the audio in the vertical-retrace and send it down the camera coax, but the capture card and software still have to be handle the audio.

Be careful trying to mix-and-match from different sources; you could spend the money and still end up with incompatible parts. I would recommend a pre-integrated system.

You might also look at buying a sound meter. Radio Shack used to have a decent one at a reasonable price. Sound meter apps use the mic in your phone which is selected for up-close speech and so the apps are limited by the mic in individual phones. Still, the app should be inexpensive and might help decide whether you want to invest in a real meter.

Aren't I good at spending other people's money? :biggrin2:


----------



## justplumducky (Aug 7, 2009)

Ok then, I'll check into pre-integrated systems and run it by my city attorney's office. Thx much and have a great weekend.


----------

